# Google's new anti gun/knife policy



## Dave Martell (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/google-adopts-anti-gun-policy.aspx


> Google has now changed its policy so that "guns, ammunition *and knives*" do not show up in Google Shopping results.​http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/google-adopts-anti-gun-policy.aspx


http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/google-adopts-anti-gun-policy.aspx


http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/google-adopts-anti-gun-policy.aspx


----------



## obtuse (Jul 6, 2012)

Great, thanks Google


----------



## Twistington (Jul 6, 2012)

This is just stupid... 

Axes, chisels and other edge tools should get the same treatment... :curse:


----------



## TB_London (Jul 6, 2012)

They don't seem to have implemented it for knives yet, and I doubt they will/hope they don't.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 6, 2012)

Annoying.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't see this taking hold. Can you imagine the back lash from Williams Sonoma alone? Nevermind Macy's, bed bath and beyond, sears, etc...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 6, 2012)

Google shopping or google search? I've never used google shopping.... and from the outbursts here I feel like I should have.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 6, 2012)

Google is in the Peoples Republic of Ann Arbor. Not surprised at all.

Dave


----------



## Jay (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't be evil? My ass. :curse:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 6, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Google shopping or google search? I've never used google shopping.... and from the outbursts here I feel like I should have.



Google Shopping and Google paid ads (banner ads at top and bottom of searches). I rarely if ever use Google Shopping, and don't rely on paid ads to find what I'm looking for, but this bothers me on principle.

I would rather see Google take a firm stand on censorship of the internet in countries like China than the sale of guns and ammunition in the United States (where it is perfectly legal to purchase these items).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 6, 2012)

But without guns and knives, people could never kill each other! They would get really mad, then frustrated because they just can't seem to find anything more effective than banana peel and then sigh, cry together, and talk about their problems. Giving up hunting, sport shooting, and the ability to effectively cut anything is a small price to pay to end all murders anywhere forever.

In any case, I can still get results for Benchmade and MTech, which are both high end and low end tacticool knives. No relevant hits for "Kimber 1911" though.


----------

